# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Allergie, atopie, allergeen - Artikel

## Leontien

Er is sprake van allergie als het lichaam een heftige immuunreactie vertoont na contact met een allergeen, een dierlijke of plantaardige proteïne (cf. punt 3). Allergisch zijn is niet hetzelfde als overgevoelig zijn: in dat laatste geval is er immers geen sprake van een immuunreactie.

De term atopie verwijst naar een erfelijke aanleg voor allergie. Als het lichaam in contact komt met een allergeen begint het antistoffen te produceren (immunoglobulines E of IgE) om het allergeen te neutraliseren. Bij atopie kunnen de symptomen van een allergie jarenlang achterwege blijven om dan plots weer op te duiken.

Een allergeen is voor de meeste mensen een onschadelijk element uit de omgeving (bv. huisstof, huisdieren, pollen, bepaalde voedingsmiddelen). Het veroorzaakt enkel bij gevoelige personen een allergische reactie.

*Wanneer duikt het op?*
Een allergie manifesteert zich niet onmiddellijk na het eerste contact met het allergeen. Soms reageert het lichaam pas maanden of jaren later. Het lichaam heeft immers tijd nodig om de allergenen als dusdanig te leren herkennen en om de gepaste antistoffen te produceren (IgE). Dat is de sensibilisatie. 

Het moment waarop een allergie zich manifesteert, hangt dus af van hoe vaak het lichaam met het allergeen in contact komt. Volwassenen die allergisch zijn aan katten, bijvoorbeeld, zijn als kind vaak opgegroeid met die dieren. 

Een allergie kan opduiken als het allergeen of irriterende stof wordt: 
* ingeslikt (bv. eieren, melk, kiwis of een geneesmiddel); 
* ingeademd (bv. pollen, tabaksrook, geurverfrissers); 
* aangeraakt (bv. latex, nikkel, geneesmiddelen, cosmetica, haarverf, insectenbeten); 
* ingeënt. 

Allergieën komen op verschillende manieren tot uiting: eczeem, rode vlekken op de huid, braken, diarree, niezen, een lopende neus, gezwollen ogen, hooikoorts, astma,

Bron: Partena-ziekenfonds.be

----------


## Tuplad

Ik had een half jaar allergie op tabak, nu is het voorbij en kan ik makkelijk roken en naar fuiven en dergelijke gaan!

----------


## afra1213

Allergie, exeem en netelroos komt door het storen van lever, net als het de werkelijke oorzaak van spataderen. 
Is de lever geheel gezond dan heeft men deze problemen niet. Aambeien in de darmen is een probleem in de darmen, maar wordt veroorzaakt door de lever
Niesen komt ook vanuit de lever. 
Ook maakt de lever cholesterol aan. Te veel fout cholesterol heeft te maken met het niet voldoende werken van de lever. 
De lever gaat vaak storen door te veel aan zenuwen. 
*

----------

